# poop size?



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

huck's mom said:


> hi - this may seem silly but huck's poops are very large and im wondering if thats normal. they look like adult size poops! big and the odor is really overpowering. def. dissproportionate to his 13.5 lbs! he only ate about 1.5 cups of food today...he leaves some in the bowl.
> i had a GR some years ago and his did not come close. could it be the type of food i'm giving him? his breeding?


I don't know what to compare it too, but when my brother-in-law brought Samson to us, he told us to be careful because he "crapped furniture." I remember Samson having piles as big as what I'd think were adult piles. And if the wind was right, it never smelled good.......


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Food does make a difference!! I do a varety of foods and its a new experience every change 

Nutro lamb and rice was HUGE. 

Now if you're worried he's not digesting enough, or if the oder is truely putrid and not a normal smell, then I would talk to a vet. Or if the color looks abnormal.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Great subject !! Tom's are huge as well, and always have been, can't say much about the smell though, seems pretty typical. The other day though he was standing in the field with his leg cocked looking like he was having a whizz, but no, he was having a poop, never seen a dog do that before.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree that the type of food could cause his poops to be bigger. I wouldn't really worry about the size too much, but the odor might be more of an issue. If they smell really foul, then it might be worth taking a stool sample to the vet's.


----------



## huck's mom (Sep 8, 2006)

i will def take a sample to the vet. we havent been to our first visit yet (tuesday). he had his 2nd set of shots at the shelter before it took him home.
i did give him his worm medication him yesterday, maybe the smell is related to that? I will monitor closely. and the food is science diet puppy - ill ask the vet about it!
first poop of the day today was not too solid. i am a nervous new mommy!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh yes, worm meds can make for some funky-smelling poops  And they can cause loose stools too. I wouldn't worry too much unless he gets continuous diarrhea or begins to act unwell. If it makes you feel any better, my pup pooped out a pink Bratz doll purse yesterday LOL


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

LOL, LaurJen, that's hilarious. Ruby is a hard-core chewer so I'm constantly finding stuff in her poo. Drives me crazy! Samwise barely chews and what he does chew, he doesn't eat, thank goodness.

Hucksmom, poo size can definitely be related to diet. Your vet will love you for feeding SD. It is expensive and in my opinion, and it is only my opinion, you can buy better food for the money. But if your pup is otherwise healthy and doing well on the SD, there's no reason to change. However, poo size is something to consider, healthwise, because you wonder how much they are really digesting. Samwise's poo is just now becoming adult-sized and he's almost 6 months old.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We have switched the dog food and as our vet predicted, poop size is only half of what it used to be.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Great subject !! Tom's are huge as well, and always have been, can't say much about the smell though, seems pretty typical. The other day though he was standing in the field with his leg cocked looking like he was having a whizz, but no, he was having a poop, never seen a dog do that before.


Charlie's done that before,it was hilarious but also kind of sad. I think he got confused about what he needed to do (since I think he needed to do both pretty badly) and ended up lifting his leg but having a poop instead. I think it surprised him too!!!

Also, Charlie's poop increased considerably in size (and in frequency) when we started him on a coat supplement - the good thing was that he wasn't hunting for 20 minutes for the perfect spot to poop but rather just plunking down and doing it, the bad thing was that I sometimes need two doggy bags to get it all. Gross, huh!?


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Talking about poop and what they eat. Marley has a problem with socks. He pooped out two already! His last one, we was examining his poop and we said "isn't that the longest poop you seen?", picked it up, "ITS A SOCK!" Thank god he pooped it out, twice in fact. Even funnier, last weekend we went hiking, in the middle of the wilderness Marley wondered off and we called for him when he came back he had something in his mouth that he would not give up. When I pry his mouth open, its a SOCK! I just can not belive this guy. And just yesterday I had to dig a sock out that was half way down his throat. Sorry to go off the subject. 

Marley and Maya both eat the same food but their poop is quite different. Marley's poop is a lot larger and a little more smelly. I wonder if it's Marley's "extracurricular" diet.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Samwise said:


> LOL, LaurJen, that's hilarious. Ruby is a hard-core chewer so I'm constantly finding stuff in her poo. Drives me crazy! Samwise barely chews and what he does chew, he doesn't eat, thank goodness.
> .


After Augie had pooped, I was like, "What in the world is that??" I had my hand covered in a poop bag, so I was able to examine it. I couldn't believe it was a doll's purse! It was big too--sort of doll tote-bag size (with handles!), made out of a fuzzy fabric ... all neatly folded into the shape of a poop LOL The thing is, he is never off unsupervised, so somehow he grabbed that out of my daughter's room and swallowed it in one second without anybody seeing him. Our first dog ate everything too--her motto was, "Eat first, ask questions later" :eyecrazy: Everything always sailed on through... the only thing she ever threw up was an enormous, whole pinecone. (Oh, there was an incident where she swallowed an ice cream bar, stick and all, when my daughter was a toddler and dropped it on the floor. That little bit of fun cost us $1100 to fish out of her stomach :no: )


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

jessme7 said:


> Talking about poop and what they eat. Marley has a problem with socks. He pooped out two already! His last one, we was examining his poop and we said "isn't that the longest poop you seen?", picked it up, "ITS A SOCK!" Thank god he pooped it out, twice in fact. Even funnier, last weekend we went hiking, in the middle of the wilderness Marley wondered off and we called for him when he came back he had something in his mouth that he would not give up. When I pry his mouth open, its a SOCK! I just can not belive this guy. And just yesterday I had to dig a sock out that was half way down his throat. .


LMAO!! This cracked me up, because Augie goes berserk over socks too! He'll grab one and in two seconds it is so far down his throat I can never believe it when I pull it out. I'm sure he'd swallow it if given the chance.


----------

